# Salida Road Cycling Routes



## wuggabugga

Hi everybody,

I have a long weekend in Salida at the end of the month and am looking for suggestions for some good road routes around Salida; and ideas?


----------



## Pablo

There's not much pavement in that area, if that's what you're into. 

Monarch Pass (towards Gunnison) would be nice. You can also head south to Poncha Pass or up north towards Leadville. I'd avoid 285 in South Park.

If I was you, I'd bring some fatties for the dirt roads (or trails).


----------



## PeterD in Bugaha

*east side route along Sangres or Cottonwood Pass*

Hey, 

I'm not a local, but know the area well. I'd ride or drive on 50 east to Cotopaxi, about 28miles from Salida. At Cotopaxi there is a paved county road 1A that leads diagonally towards Hwy 69. Then take 69 to Westcliffe/Silvercliffe. Beautiful and remote. Paved. East side of Sangres. Take camera for pic of Broken Hand, Crestone Needle and Crestone Peak. Jagged and lurking peaks visible from Westcliffe. 

Alternatively, ride or drive up to Buena Vista. Then head west up Cottonwood Pass. 10% grade. Outstanding!! Super fast descent back to Buena Vista. 55.3 mph...my best. :thumbsup:


----------



## MerlinAma

wuggabugga said:


> ......
> I have a long weekend in Salida at the end of the month and am looking for suggestions for some good road routes around Salida; and ideas?


One of my buddies retired there and says there is lot of road riding without getting on Highway 50 or the major road toward Leadville.

There is a LOT of cycling activity there. I'd say contact one or two of the LBS to get their input. You could call beforehand or if you get there in time, there are several shops in a four block area around G St. and Sackett Ave.


----------



## PDex

There's an Omnium late July and August that includes a road race. The map for the road race is here:

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/co/salida/651225279

I don't have information about the time trial course.

Edit: just noticed that the road race is an 11 mile loop. Probably doesn't help.


----------



## snosaw

I would echo what PeterD said...the E side of the Sangre's is awesome. Cottonwood Pass is outstanding as well as Indy Pass which is a bit further to the north (S of Leadville). Indy can have a lot of car traffic on weekends though. 
Monarch Pass is paved but has a thin shoulder and none in places. It's also a major semi route so it can be a spooky ride.


----------



## wuggabugga

Very cool folks, some great ideas here. I have to echo the Monarch Pass ride as being a bit unerving, its the only ride I've done in the area and it was about seven years ago from Gunnison to Salida on a weekend (not smart I know) and with semi's and the over "70" croud weaving all over in the RV's my bib's needed a good cleaning when I got into Salida! err, I poured gasoline on them and lit a match ..... it wasn't a pretty sight!

Much appreciated!


----------



## shongalola

one thing to watch out for if you decide to include the RR course in your ride - the course goes through a gated community so I don't think you can get through. Too bad since it's a great little climb and descent through that area.


----------



## PeterD in Bugaha

*salida omnium*

I'm coming out from Bugaha for the Salida Omnium in late July, early August. Racing the National State Games Time Trial, Road Race and Criterium. 

I plan on coming out earlier in July to do the Triple Bypass. Coming a week early to test out teh TT course (which is really short), and as much of the road race course as I can. Anyone that wants to join me, lemme know. Should be on July 4th or 5th. I'll stop by Absolute Bikes in Salida and get local insight about the TT course. 

Rode thru Salida in 06 as part of Ride the Rockies. Picked up a sweet Absolute Bikes jersey, my only perk from the whole ride. 

Then I'm heading SW to do Slumgullion and Wolf's Creek passes on Monday, Tuesday. Pick up a buddy back at Denver International on late Tuesday, then do Boulder area riding on Wed, Thursday. Probably Left Hand and Lookout. Saturday the 11th is the Triple. My 4th in a row. Can't wait!!


----------



## JoeProRacer

I generally keep my rides to the coounty roads around the smoke stack, airport and the gravel pit. There is enough there for me to keep riding. I'll go up Poncha Pass or part of Monarch Pass. 285 north to Buena Vista is in good shape with a wide paved shoulder.


----------

